# Running order for Individual Dressage



## camilla4 (8 August 2012)

My money is on Charlotte for Individual Gold!

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001100/index.html


----------



## LisaS (8 August 2012)

Same here, is she doing the routine that has the Big Ben chimes etc.


----------

